# Older GT attachments



## dgreen1069 (Dec 12, 2003)

I have an 18HP GT garden tractor that was given to me a couple of years ago. I believe the tractor is an 1988 or 1989 model. The model # is 917.255917. I'm interested in buying a snow plow for my tractor, but I am not sure if the new ones fit the older tractors. The owners manual lists a dozer blade stock #71-24402 and a snow blower stock #71-24071. Neither of the stock #'s are available from Sears any longer and no one at Sears seems to know what will or will not fit my tractor. If anyone has a clue about what I need I'd sure appreciate it.

I'd also love to hear from you all as to how well your tractor plows or blows snow.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Try going to the Sears Parts site at*

www3.sears.com and plug in those numbers. That should lead you to something.


----------



## dgreen1069 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks for the post, but I already tried that. Although the numbers I listed come from my original Sears manual, they do not corrispond to the appropriate items in the Sears database. I need to find a cross reference chart that links the old attachments to the new attachments


----------

